# Spied: The Audi RS7 and new 4.0L Biturbo TFSI engine



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.quattroworld.com/spy-shots/spied-the-audi-rs7-and-new-4-0l-biturbo-tfsi-engine/



> For the very first time, the Audi RS7 has been spied in the wild without any sort of disguise. The RS7 show here is in a beautiful Matte Black paint scheme that looks as menacing as we would expect from the crew at quattro GmbH. If you look closely, the car next to the RS7 is believed to be an RS6 Avant in full Camo, however it could also be just a S6 Avant (hint here is that RS cars usually don't have fogs, and this one appears to have them but that could just be a disguise tactic).
> 
> We are very excited to see that Audi is taking the tuning of the Audi RS7 and RS6 to the next level with a highly potent 4.0L Biturbo TFSI engine which is borrowed from the Bentley Continental GT and is believed to be coming with at least 550HP.We don't have any more clues about this beast other than these two leaked pictures which were emailed to us by our source who saw them posted briefly in a public forum. According to the exif data on the photos, these cars were located in Las Vegas, Nevada and were likely out there for some high temperature testing. We can only hope and dream that this means these car may some day grace the showroooms of US Audi dealers!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Bad looking car in person so a RS version wouldn't really help with that.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Bad looking car in person so a RS version wouldn't really help with that.


For each his own - I liked.  :thumbup:


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Bad looking car in person so a RS version wouldn't really help with that.


Personally, I find the A7 to be a stunning car and the RS treatment will only make it more so. Audi knows that BMW will be setting the bar high with the F10 M5 and forthcoming M6, and the RS7 will need to pretty special. I have little doubt that it will be.


----------

